# pearl powder



## ilovedoxies (Mar 11, 2011)

I just received a bag of pearl powder I ordered off of ebay.  I intended to incorporate it into my moisturizer but now I'm curious how it will soap.  

Has anyone ever used this  before?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 11, 2011)

I would contact the seller and ask. If it's mica, it works better on top of CP soap to make it sparkly.


----------



## danny p (Mar 12, 2011)

I wondered about that too I have a lot of pearl-ex pigments from my resin crafts so ill watch  this thread.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been taking a scoop and mixing it into my regular morning and night moisturizers.  

The pearl powder wasn't very expensive and figured it would be worth a try.


----------



## Microdot (Mar 15, 2011)

danny p said:
			
		

> I wondered about that too I have a lot of pearl-ex pigments from my resin crafts so ill watch  this thread.



You can't soap with Pearl-ex. I checked it out a while back. These links are from Jacquard's (the company that makes them) own forum. I know the site says you can do it, but on their forum one of their own mods states... "Pearl-Ex is pretty inert however to give direct recommendations for human use such as in soap and makeup a product must have received FDA approval and at this time that has not been sought for Pearl-Ex." I personally would not use a product not approved for cosmetic use by the FDA. I see quite a few people using it in soaps and cosmetics on the web, but I just wouldn't trust it. Google Glittersniffer cosmetic recall. It's an eye opener.

http://www.jacquardproducts.com/forums/ ... php?t=4031

http://www.jacquardproducts.com/forums/ ... .php?t=141

Edited to add... Pearl powder is ground pearls, Pearl-ex are micas. A search on the web shows some are adding ground pearls to their soaps. The powder is supposed to offer therapeutic benefits, but adds no glow or sheen to soaps. I'm not sure how therapeutic it would be as in a soap it is immediately rinsed off, but it would offer label appeal!


----------



## danny p (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks microdot for the clarification.


----------

